# Job prospects for IT Telecom Engineer



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello,
I have applied for my skilled assessment and awaiting result. I have 6+ years of experience in Telecom Industry and specifically on handling a contact centre technology focused on Avaya platform. So, can you or anyone out there can advise on the current job situation in this part of IT-Telecom Market?


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Any reponses will be appreciated.


----------



## opt (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not quite sure about your specific field, but generally speaking the current job market is getting tougher each day. You can get a rough idea by looking at seek. com. au, however those ads are not always a true representation of actual available jobs. Because there are multiple advertisements for the same job placed by different recruitment agencies, fake ones to collect resumes and non-genuine ads placed by employers as a formality (for which they already have internal candidates short-listed). So the actual attainable number of jobs are much less.


----------



## vincent1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Market has been tough and it's true ... getting tougher


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Thats correct Vincent, this is a global slowdown.. anyone looking to go abroad for better job prospects has to be prepared to face tough times.. sad but true.. :-(


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Anybody who can add more to this post? ?


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

The problem is Australia attract the best from the world but failed to provide the jobs for these excellent people. 
We can't blame them for this because no one will care.
When situation are bad such as now, as migrant we must be prepared to face the Unusual treatment which some may see as discrimination/racist or something else like attitude problem. Even the locals are out of jobs because the jobs are getting less and company is struggling after mining boom and high Aussie dollar. Unless you have loads of cash which migration agency have the pleasure to sell you idea on how to come in and settle down.


----------



## vishesh (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes, this is sad but very true. Thanks for throwing light on the reality.


----------



## tracker777 (Jun 29, 2010)

What I see is that most of these kind of jobs are outsourced, mainly to India.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

Recently Victoria state has also stopped granting state visa for IT. This showed the IT job situation in Australia currently.


----------

